# Albanian: You look very German!



## Nizo

I just saw a photo of an Albanian friend at Oktoberfest dressed in lederhosen. Can someone, please, tell me how to say, "You look very German!" in Albanian? Thanks!/Falemenderit!


----------



## AgonSK

"Po dukesh (si) gjerman".


----------



## Nizo

Thank you! Is the "si" optional? Do I use it or not?


----------



## AgonSK

The literal translation of my sentence is "You look like a German". This is the most accurate translation of your sentence.
As for the word "si", it simply means "like", and in Albanian there are some specific cases where it can be omitted, especially when the verb used is "to look like/seem/appear" (though there are cases where "si" can't be omitted). Ex.: "Po dukesh mir" ("You look good") or "Po dukesh fëmij" ("You look like a child").
Therefore, "Po dukesh gjerman" is correct too.


----------



## Nizo

Falemenderit!


----------

